# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي دعوة : هناك 6 طرق سهلة لكسب الثواب حتى بعد الموت :

## محمد السيد

*هناك 6 طرق سهلة لكسب الثواب حتى بعد الموت :
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 .
 1- اعطى نسخة من القرأن لشخص ما
 أو قوم بوضعها فى مسجد وكلما قرأ منه شخص فلك انت نفس الأجر. 
 2- تبرع بكرسى متحرك الى مستشفى ما
 وفى كل مره يستخدمه شخص مريض فلك الأجر. 
 3- المشاركه فى بناء مسجد. 
 4- ضع مبرد ماء فى مكان عام. 
 5- ازرع شجره ولك الأجر كلما جلس تحت ظلها انسان أو حيوان أو أكل منها. 
 6- والأسهل من ذلك هو مشاركة هذه الرسالة (الدال علي الخير كفاعله)*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*جزاك الله خيرا *

----------


## hassan riach

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## naoufalyou

حفظكم الله

----------


## حمدى ابو بسيسه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا
اخي محمد

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## w810

الله يعطيكم الجنه

----------


## walid7590

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## bbha

موضوع جميل الف شكر

----------


## goodboy22

مشكوووووووووووووووور علي المجهود ......

----------


## haytham sr

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abde rahim

*هناك 6 طرق سهلة لكسب الثواب حتى بعد الموت :
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 .
 1- اعطى نسخة من القرأن لشخص ما
 أو قوم بوضعها فى مسجد وكلما قرأ منه شخص فلك انت نفس الأجر. 
 2- تبرع بكرسى متحرك الى مستشفى ما
 وفى كل مره يستخدمه شخص مريض فلك الأجر. 
 3- المشاركه فى بناء مسجد. 
 4- ضع مبرد ماء فى مكان عام. 
 5- ازرع شجره ولك الأجر كلما جلس تحت ظلها انسان أو حيوان أو أكل منها. 
 6- والأسهل من ذلك هو مشاركة هذه الرسالة (الدال علي الخير كفاعله)* 
******************************************************************************************************************************* شكرا لك اخي على هدا الموظوع 
///ادا مات بن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث ولد صالح يدعو له او صدقة جارية  او علم ينتفع به///

----------


## ahmed elmorshe

شكراااااااااااااا

----------


## sasacoll

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## redamiro

بارك الله فيك

----------

